

CrowdSourcing a corporate logo - slaven
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/report-on-business/your-business/start/mark-evans/crowdsourcing-a-corporate-logo/article1813247/

======
ceejayoz
> Mark Evans is a principal with ME Consulting, a content and social media
> strategic and tactical consultancy that creates and delivers ‘stories’ for
> companies looking to capture the attention of customers, bloggers, the
> media, business partners, employees and investors.

The Globe and Mail lets PR shills pose as reporters?

